# Manual electrico para Moto Rusa Karpaty



## Cubano (Dic 15, 2015)

Hola, necesito si alguien conoce de ello o mejor dicho si todavía quedan en el mundo y se les hace lo mismo que aqui en cuba, un manual para el sistema electrico de las motos Karpaty para incorporarle una batería de las que se usan en UPS de 7A, y si puedo usar una cuarteta de diodos de las usadas en fuentes de alimentacion de PC de 8A.

gracias de antemano y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2015)

Intenta aquí: 

http://www.motosrusas.es/


----------



## Gennia (Nov 12, 2021)

Cómo hacer cuando se bloquea la caja electrónica de una *motorina* *moto *el*é*ctrica marca *K*arpaty*?*


----------

